# My first short film



## Crimcyan (Dec 22, 2019)

I made my first short flim, i hope you guy liek it


----------



## Sarachaga (Dec 22, 2019)

I think you should add more warnings, earphone warning is not doing this vidéo justice.


----------



## Joni (Dec 22, 2019)

That's a true masterpiece. I should make my videos in that style aswell. I would have way more subscribers.


----------



## volkinaxe (Dec 22, 2019)

Crimcyan said:


> I made my first short flim, i hope you guy liek it


hmmm ok


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Dec 22, 2019)

Rip headphone users....


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Dec 22, 2019)

Is pretty good show. 
Waiting for episode 2.


----------

